# كيفيه عمل التربينات ملف ممتاز جدا . How turbines work in general



## Eng-Maher (1 نوفمبر 2009)

How turbines work in general 
**********************************************************

الرابط هنا

http://ffden-2.phys.uaf.edu/212_fall2003.web.dir/Oliver_Fleshman/general.html

**************
اتمنى لكم التوفيق
:56:​


----------



## Eng-Maher (22 سبتمبر 2010)

يرفع للافاده


----------



## abc-ahmed (29 سبتمبر 2010)

رحم الله والديك 
اتمنى لو كان الكتاب موجود بصيغة مكتبية مثل(pdf, doc, ....etc) يكون افضل لان التصفح عبر الانترنت يكلف وقت وجهد لان تعرف ان خطوط الانترنت ليست قوية وساعة موجودة وساعة لا او ممكن طباعتها على ورق والاستفادة منها والطلبة كذلك ومن غير الممكن ان نتصفح كتاب لمدة تزيد على الثلاث ساعات (تقديريا").
اخير
رحم الله والديك


----------



## ايمن شعبان (29 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## se7en up (3 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا يا باشمهندس


----------



## chatze58 (7 أكتوبر 2010)

machkoor


----------



## ابو نوراء (11 أكتوبر 2010)

مشكووووووووووووووووور


----------



## NewStudent (14 أكتوبر 2010)

مشكور وفقكم الله جميعاً


----------



## speed99a (28 يناير 2011)

*مشكور وجزاك الله خيرا*​


----------



## bodo2000 (2 مارس 2011)

gooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooood


----------

